# ortivas



## alexilion

¿Qué quiere decir alguien que dice que sus viejos son ortivas?

Lo escuché por un Argentino.


----------



## flljob

_ortivas_ es el plural femenino de _ortivo_.
_Ortivo_ es lo relativo al _orto_.

¿Puedes dar más contexto?


----------



## coquis14

alexilion said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir alguien que dice que sus viejos son ortivas?
> 
> Lo escuché por un Argentino.


 Ortiva lo usamos para decir que pone limites constantes , que no tiene  onda , que nunca nos deja hacer nada de lo que queremos hacer.También a la policía le decimos así por esa misma razón.Es una palabra muy graciosa y barrial , muy usada también.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pero  ¿la concordancia es correcta?
Viej*os* ortiv*as*


----------



## coquis14

flljob said:


> Pero ¿la concordancia es correcta?
> Viej*os* ortiv*as*


 Viejos: Padre y madre
En méjico no se como se dirá.
Saludos


----------



## mgwls

Hola:

En Argentina ortiva es un adjetivo muy coloquial y tal vez para algunos vulgar que significa aguafiestas, rezongón o malhumorado. No varía respecto del género del sustantivo.

Ej.:
"Sos un ortiva"
"Sos una ortiva"
"Son unos ortivas"

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:





coquis14 said:


> Ortiva lo usamos para decir que pone limites constantes , que no tiene  onda , que nunca nos deja hacer nada de lo que queremos hacer.También a la policía le decimos así por esa misma razón.Es una palabra muy graciosa y barrial , muy usada también.
> Saludos


¿Es como: aguafiestas?

Hasta luego


----------



## ryba

Jajaja.

Ortiva. Sí, se pueden oír (leer) frases como "pasame el correo, no seas ortiva", "dale, entrá, no seas ortiva", "no sean ortivas y compartan, che", "no seas ortiva y regaláselo", etc. muy a menudo. Siempre lo interpreté como sinónimo de_ mala onda_ o _rata_ (tacaño).


Aclaro que, en el Cono Sur, ORTO quiere decir 'culo'.

¡Cuál fue mi sorpresa al entrar hace un par de minutos en Jergas de habla hispana y ver que, según dicen, _orti*b*a_ es vesre de _batidor_!!

Me imagino que debió de crearse así: *batidor* [batiðór] > *bati'or* > *ba*-*ti*-'*or* > *or*-*ti*-*ba*.

¡De ahí que no haya concordancia de género!


No sé, creo que muchos hoy en día ni se dan cuenta de eso porque siempre veo _ortiva_ escrito con _v_.

Ahora se me ocurre que simplemente se habrá fusionado el significado etimológico (batidor, delator) con los matices que aporta el parecido a la tan  pintoresca palabra _orto_.

Tal vez los que inventaron la palabra *or**ti**ba / **or**ti**va* jugaron con esta homonimia a propósito. En fin, parece probable, ¿no?


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! ¡gracias ryba, muy interesante lo tuyo! no conocía ese orígen jajaja, me dá mucha gracia......
Yo también relaciono ortiva con mala onda. Aquí donde yo vivo no es muy usada la palabra ortiva, por su relación con el orto, supongo, ya que suena un poco agresiva, de mal gusto. Aunque en conversaciones de jóvenes siempre aparece, creo que más ahora, yo soy joven pero entre mis pares se usa más mala onda, usamos poco la palabra ortiva, son los más jóvenes, del colegio secundario, los que dicen ortiva acá. 
Yo no le diría ortiva a mi madre...(mucho menos a mi padre), sí cuida...podría decir "mi vieja es re cuida", mala onda, pincha globo, aguafiesta . Menos mal que mi má no lee estos post ...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ryba said:


> Jajaja.
> 
> Ortiva. Sí, se pueden oír (leer) frases como "pasame el correo, no seas ortiva", "dale, entrá, no seas ortiva", "no sean ortivas y compartan, che", "no seas ortiva y regaláselo", etc. muy a menudo. Siempre lo interpreté como sinónimo de_ mala onda_ o _rata_ (tacaño).
> 
> 
> Aclaro que, en el Cono Sur, ORTO quiere decir 'culo'.
> 
> ¡Cuál fue mi sorpresa al entrar hace un par de minutos en Jergas de habla hispana y ver que, según dicen, _orti*b*a_ es vesre de _batidor_!!
> 
> Me imagino que debió de crearse así: *batidor* [batiðór] > *bati'or* > *ba*-*ti*-'*or* > *or*-*ti*-*ba*.
> 
> ¡De ahí que no haya concordancia de género!
> 
> 
> No sé, creo que muchos hoy en día ni se dan cuenta de eso porque siempre veo _ortiva_ escrito con _v_.
> 
> Ahora se me ocurre que simplemente se habrá fusionado el significado etimológico (batidor, delator) con los matices que aporta el parecido a la tan  pintoresca palabra _orto_.
> 
> Tal vez los que inventaron la palabra *or**ti**ba / **or**ti**va* jugaron con esta homonimia a propósito. En fin, parece probable, ¿no?



Muy interesante, Ryba, de verdad.
Ortiba, en Uruguay, sigue teniendo el significado original, batidor, aún hoy es un término muy propio de los delincuentes; un ortiba es quien va y "bate" a la policía alguna información, un delator, un alcahuete de la policía. Es el peor insulto que se le puede decir a un delincuente. ¡Si alguien es un ortiba, tarde o temprano, terminará en una cuneta lleno de hormigas! 

Por lo que leo, algunos suponen que la palabra inicial viene de jerga de algún dialecto italiano: "battere" y como tú bien explicas, por el proceso del  vesre, termina en ortiba. Te apunto que también existe el verbo: ortibar = batir = delatar.

Muy buena tu investigación de la jerga "barriobajera".

Saludos

A.A.


----------



## relyer

Jeje, qué palabra más curiosa, para el que le interese, es España se traduciría como "porculino", o sea, no seas ortiva=no seas porculino, no des tanto por culo.

Ciertamente chabacano y divertido.


----------



## Bloodsun

Aunque este sea un hilo viejo, quisiera agregar que hoy en día se usa *ortivo* u *ortiva*, según sea un hombre o una mujer quien presente esas características (mala onda, cortamambo, aguafiestas, etc.). O sea que se diría "viejo ortivo" o "vieja ortiva". Y si se refiere a ambos padres: "viejos ortivos".

Lo digo porque me pareció que en este hilo sólo se lo usaba en femenino, pero también va en masculino.


Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

Bloodsun said:


> Aunque este sea un hilo viejo, quisiera agregar que hoy en día se usa *ortivo* u *ortiva*, según sea un hombre o una mujer quien presente esas características (mala onda, cortamambo, aguafiestas, etc.). O sea que se diría "viejo ortivo" o "vieja ortiva". Y si se refiere a ambos padres: "viejos ortivos".
> 
> Lo digo porque me pareció que en este hilo sólo se lo usaba en femenino, pero también va en masculino.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Debe ser algo minoritario todavía, porque me estoy enterando por vos de esto, y eso que no es una palabra que me sea ajena.


----------



## Peón

Extraño lo de *Bloodsun *nunca había escuchado la palabra en masculino, ni aún aplicada a los hombres.  A  mí me calificaron alguna vez de "viejo ortiva", con el alcance argentino, claro, que *batidor* nunca....


----------



## Calambur

Me sorprenden mucho las extrañas definiciones que han dado en este viejo hilo, que recién ahora descubro.

Quien lo abrió, dice que lo escuchó de un argentino. Y en "argentino" rioplatense *ortiBa* es el _vesre_ de *batidor*, alguien que delata.
Puede "construirse" un plural: ortibas, pero no cambia de género. 

Denle todas las vueltas que quieran, pero un 'ortiba' es un delator o, a lo sumo -y en el mejor de los casos- un alcahuete, o chupamedias, o _manyaorejas_ -por ejemplo, de esos que van a contarle al jefe lo que hacen los demás empleados: _Fulanito llegó tarde, Mengano dijo que Ud. es un hijo de p., etc.-._

*ortiba* es una palabra propia del lunfardo, así que no *me* la toquen.
(El *me* es un objeto de interés.)


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> Me sorprenden mucho las extrañas definiciones que han dado en este viejo hilo, que recién ahora descubro.
> 
> Quien lo abrió, dice que lo escuchó de un argentino. Y en "argentino" rioplatense *ortiBa* es el _vesre_ de *batidor*, alguien que delata.
> Puede "construirse" un plural: ortibas, pero no cambia de género.
> 
> Denle todas las vueltas que quieran, pero un 'ortiba' es un delator o, a lo sumo -y en el mejor de los casos- un alcahuete, o chupamedias, o _manyaorejas_ -por ejemplo, de esos que van a contarle al jefe lo que hacen los demás empleados: _Fulanito llegó tarde, Mengano dijo que Ud. es un hijo de p., etc.-._
> 
> *ortiba* es una palabra propia del lunfardo, así que no *me* la toquen.
> (El *me* es un objeto de interés.)


 
Pues estará cambiando de sentido *Calambur*.  Como dijeron aquí, muchos adoloscentes la están usando en el sentido de *mala onda, aguafiesta, pincha globos.*

Eso sí, no sé como se escribe, nunca había leído la palabra hasta ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Es más, yo a mis 21 años me estoy enterando de que ortiva es batidor. Toda mi vida vivi engañado.


----------



## luna_mdq

Pixidio said:


> Es más, yo a mis 21 años me estoy enterando de que ortiva es batidor. Toda mi vida vivi engañado.



Yo igual, lo que nunca escuché, eso si, es "ortivo".


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Pues estará cambiando de sentido *Calambur*.
> *Puede ser...*
> Como dijeron aquí, muchos adoloscentes la están usando en el sentido de *mala onda, aguafiesta, pincha globos.*
> *Puede ser... Los adolescentes suelen inventarse palabras, y luego las van cambiando.*
> *¡Perdónalos, no saben lo que dicen!*
> 
> Eso sí, no sé como se escribe, nunca había leído la palabra hasta ahora.
> *Creéme que se escribe con B.*


 


Pixidio said:


> Es más, yo a mis 21 años me estoy enterando de que ortiva es batidor. Toda mi vida vivi engañado.
> *¿21 años viviendo engañado? ¡Uhh!, cuántos...*
> *Bueno, no te preocupes, nadie nació sabiendo.*


 
Aquí les dejo un par de versos del tango _Pa' que sepan cómo soy_, donde, claramente, la palabra está usada en sentido propio:


*No me gusta ser ortiba, ni nací pa' lengua larga,*
*y aunque me apure la yuta sé callar en la ocasión,*

*Peón: ¿así que nunca la habías visto escrita? (¡me extraña, araña!).*


----------



## Cbes

Estimada Calambur
La primera vez que escuché ortiva, mucho tiempo atrás, fué con el sentido que decís, cuando recién entrado a una empresa un compañero me alertó que fulano era el ortiv(b)a del jefe. Pero en la actualidad es sinónimo de malhumorado, vigilante, aguafiestas, enojarse, etc.


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> *Peón: ¿así que nunca la habías visto escrita? (¡me extraña, araña!).*




Es que yo ya estoy en la etapa adolescente, *Calambur,* y en cinco años más entro en la de bebé...

Si *ortiba* es el _vesre _de* batidor* -y la cosa parece ser así nomás- es claro que va con be larga.

Saludos


----------



## susantash

Pixidio said:


> Es más, yo a mis 21 años me estoy enterando de que ortiva es batidor. Toda mi vida vivi engañado.



Bienvenido al club!
Yo también me acabo de enterar. 
Lo que pasa es que soy un poco más joven que mi vecino Adolfo y entre los más jóvenes (y sobre todo los más jóvenes que yo) usamos "ortiva" igual que en Argentina, con el mismo significado de cortamambo, aguafiestas. Seguramente también está mezclado el significado de batidor,y por eso es que nunca lo identifiqué plenamente.


----------



## Realice

Cortamambo, pincha globos...  Tienen ustedes toda una variedad de palabras divertidas para designar a los aguafiestas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

susantash said:


> Bienvenido al club!
> Yo también me acabo de enterar.
> Lo que pasa es que soy un poco más joven que mi vecino Adolfo y entre los más jóvenes (y sobre todo los más jóvenes que yo) usamos "ortiva" igual que en Argentina, con el mismo significado de cortamambo, aguafiestas. Seguramente también está mezclado el significado de batidor,y por eso es que nunca lo identifiqué plenamente.


Como no me gustó el tango hasta hace poco, la primera vez que escuché "ortiba" fue en una conversación mano a mano hace unos ocho años, cuando ya era bastante crecidito. Esta persona, que andaba con problemas con la ley, entre otras cosas, me dijo que él no era un ortiba. Yo puse cara de entender, pero cuando llegué a mi casa tuve que desasnarme para saber qué corno me había dicho. Andaba en cosas turbias, pobre, terminó preso.


----------



## Peón

Realice said:


> Cortamambo, pincha globos...  Tienen ustedes toda una variedad de palabras divertidas para designar a los aguafiestas.



Es que los tenemos a montones y de todo tipo...(Estamos buscándoles un nombre en latín para crearles un género propio).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Si el término lunfardo se escribe de una manera y tiene un significado. 
Y el término juvenil se escribe de otra manera y tiene otro significado, entonces ya son dos palabras distintas, aunque hayan tenido un origen común.

Propongo que se escriba _orti*b*a_ cuando signifique batidor, soplón.
Y _orti*v*a_ cuando signifique aguafiestas.


----------



## susantash

Guillermogustavo said:


> Si el término lunfardo se escribe de una manera y tiene un significado.
> Y el término juvenil se escribe de otra manera y tiene otro significado, entonces ya son dos palabras distintas, aunque hayan tenido un origen común.
> 
> Propongo que se escriba _orti*b*a_ cuando signifique batidor, soplón.
> Y _orti*v*a_ cuando signifique aguafiestas.



Me parece genial tu idea!
Te apoyo!


----------



## Guillermogustavo

susantash said:


> Me parece genial tu idea!
> Te apoyo!


 
Gracias.


----------



## cacarulo

La propuesta de Guillermo Gustavo no es descabellada, aunque sí de difícil concreción, puesto que este tipo de palabras son mucho más orales que escritas.
Por cierto, yo sí conozco ortiva u ortiba (siempre la escribo con be larga porque sé de su origen como vesre de batidor) con sus nuevas acepciones. 
El ortiba tradicional ha sido reemplazado por botón o buchón.
Y ortivo también me resulta inaudita.
(La que no conocía es pinchaglobos: es más, en ciertos ámbitos que frecuento, a veces, si se pincha el globo -el globito-, hay que ir a comprar un evatest....)


----------



## Peón

cacarulo said:


> ...
> (La que no conocía es pinchaglobos: es más, en ciertos ámbitos que frecuento, a veces, si se pincha el globo -el globito-, hay que ir a comprar un evatest....)


 
El *pinchaglobos* (que es diferente del *rompebolas*), tiene como referencia a aquellos que se dedican a romper los globos que se entregan a los niños en los cumpleaños y fiestas. Es decir, el *ortiva *lo es desde pequeño....


----------



## Guillermogustavo

cacarulo said:


> La propuesta de Guillermo Gustavo no es descabellada, aunque sí de difícil concreción, puesto que este tipo de palabras son mucho más orales que escritas.


 
Bueno, en realidad no hace falta concretar casi nada.

Ya es un hecho que para la gente de cierta edad, que conoce la palabra como término lunfardo, se escribe _ortiba_ y significa soplón.

Y es un hecho que para la gente más joven, se escribe _ortiva_ y significa aguafiestas.

Si estamos haciendo notar que se escribe con *b* (y la mayoría de los jóvenes se sorprenden de ello), y que antes significaba soplón y ahora aguafiestas, ¿no sería más práctico "oficializarlas" como dos palabras distintas?

Es decir, si un caballo tiene aspecto de vaca, da leche como una vaca y muge como una vaca, pues hombre, es una vaca, no un caballo.

Además, aunque es cierto que son palabras principalemente orales, existen diccionarios de lunfardo (que incluyen los nuevos términos).


----------



## southlands

Es cierto el origen lunfardo que mencionan, pero la palabra que refiere a "delator" o "aguafiestas" no es _ortiva_ sino *dortiba *(es decir, batidor al revés). De todos modos, confieso que rarísima vez escuché a alguien decir "dortiba".


----------



## Calambur

southlands said:


> ...no es _ortiva_ sino *dortiba *(es decir, batidor al revés).


¿De dónde sacaste eso?
Mirá, no lo tomes a mal, te juro que no me gusta escribir cosas altisonantes, pero lo primero que pensé cuando leí "dortiba" es que en la p' vida lo he oído ni leído así. 
Entiendo que en este caso, si se cambiara el orden de las sílabas respetándolas estrictamente, el _vesre _de 'batidor' tendría que ser 'dortiba', pero la 'mecánica' para la formación del _vesre _de una palabra no funciona así. El _vesre _no es matemática. Pensá, por ejemplo, en _zolcillonca(s)_ -_vesre _irregular de _canzoncillos_-...


----------



## southlands

Si no te gusta escribir "cosas" altisonantes, ¡pues no lo hagas! 

Aclaré en mi comentario que la voz "dortiba" no es frecuente, a pesar de ser la voz original. Creo que es lo que intentabas decir vos también.

Copio a continuación un _link_ para que veas la palabra "dortiba" escrita en un diccionario: http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Diccionario_Vesre/Todas. 

Abrazo grande.


----------



## Calambur

southlands said:


> Si no te gusta escribir "cosas" altisonantes, ¡pues no lo hagas!
> Dije que no me gusta, pero no dije que no lo haga nunca -me reservo el derecho de expresarme como quiero-.
> 
> 
> Aclaré en mi comentario que la voz "dortiba" no es frecuente, a pesar de ser la voz original. Creo que es lo que intentabas decir vos también.
> *No* es lo que _intentaba _decir. *Dije *otra cosa: que la formación del _vesre_ de una palabra no se realiza en forma estricta.
> 
> 
> Copio a continuación un _link_ para que veas la palabra "dortiba" escrita en un diccionario: http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Diccionario_Vesre/Todas.
> Ese diccionario para mí no existe. O nos manejamos con fuentes serias o no juego.


----------



## duvija

¿Me van a hacer decir otra vez que 'batidor' -> batior porque nos tragamos las b/d/g/ apenas podemos?

Después de la deleción de la [d], lo que queda se da vuelta. 
¿O encima quieren un espectrograma?


----------

